# الامواج البحرية Sea Waves



## Yahiaahm (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الامواج البحرية التي نراها في البحار والمحيطات غاية في التعقيد حيث أن المسبب الرئيسي لتلك الامواج هي الرياح.
وسيتم هنا شرح مبسط للامواج التوافقية والتي يمكن وصفها بأنها سلسلة من الامواج ذات القمم الملساء والمتساوية في الارتفاع وقمم هذه الامواج تبعد عن بعضها البعض بمسافات متساوية وتسير بسرعة ثابتة في اتجاه عمودي على القمة وهذه الامواج تمثل التكوين الاولي للامواج البحرية.
يمكن توضيح المفاهيم التالية:-


قمة الموجة Wave Crest
هي أعلى نقطة لجزئيات الماء أثناء تقدم الموجة البحرية.


قاع الموجة Wave Trough
هي أدنى نقطة لجزئيات الماء أثناء تقدم الموجة البحرية.


ارتفاع الموجة (Wave Hight (H. 
هو المسافة الرأسية بين قمة الموجة وقاع الموجة.


طول الموجة ( Wave Lenght (L 
هو المسافة الأفقية بين قمتيين متتاليتين أو قاعين متتالين.


فترة الموجة ( Wave Period (T 
هي الفترة الزمنية بين مرور قمتين متتاليتين بنقطة ثابتة.


سرعة الموجة Wave Speed
هي السرعة التي تتقدم بها قمم الموجة C=L/T

انحدار الموجة Wave Steep
هو النسبة بين ارتفاع الموجة وطول الموجة.

:60:Yahia


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع تسلم يدك اخى الفاضل


----------



## Yahiaahm (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مازال للموضوع بقية


----------



## Alinajeeb (2 يناير 2010)

منتظرين البقية

وشكرا


----------



## sniperman (6 يناير 2010)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

شكرا على المعلومات بس ياريت يكون فيه معلومات أكتر:16:


----------



## محمد مرسيدس (17 يناير 2010)

أخى العزيز شكرا على المعلومة القيمة ولكن هل توجد طريقة لتحديد السطح المستوى لمياة البحار


----------



## Yahiaahm (17 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكمالاخ العزيزجميع مستويات البحار والمحيطات متساوية وذلك لاتصالها مع بعضها البعض الا البحار المغلقة مثل البحر الميت فأن له مستوى خاص به يعتمد على كميات الماء الموجودة فيه هذا من جانب اما سؤالك فانه يحتاج لتوضيح اكثر


----------



## محمد مرسيدس (19 يناير 2010)

أخى العزيز السؤال هو هل يمكن تحديد مستوى الصفر للموجه وكيف يكون ذلك أو هل لحظة السكون للموجه هو المستوى صفر للبحر


----------



## Yahiaahm (24 يناير 2010)

الأخ العزيز لكل موجة قمة وقاع فعندما تتساوى قمة الموجة مع قاعها عند نقطة واحدة فان ذلك يعنى اضمحلال الموجة وسكونها مما يعني ان ارتفاعها مساوي للصفر ولايوجد لها طول موجي ولا انحدار للموجة ولا سرعة وهذا يؤدي إلى المستوى صفر للبحر...والله أعلم


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (27 يناير 2010)

دراسة الامواج وتأثيراتها مفيد جدا جدا فى الهنسة المدنية البحرية تخصص بناء الموانئ وهو جدير بالتداول فى هذا الملتقى نأمل المزيد والمزيد .........وشكرا


----------



## احمد صبحى سلامه (5 مارس 2010)

ما هو ارتفاع الموجة فى اعالى البحار او وسط المحيط .... و كيف يكون وضع السفينة فى هذه المواقف و ما نوعية و ابعاد السفن التى تسير فى هذه الامواج ؟؟؟؟ و شكرا


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 مارس 2010)

مشكوووور وفى انتظار المزيد


----------

